# 8 String tab manuscript/tab softwear



## Zamm Bell (Jan 6, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is any online source for blank 8 string tab manuscript paper, or any tab softwear that alows for 8 string guitar? 

*i do realise i could just "------" in word pad  

Any help or links would be awesome!

Thanks guys,

Sam


----------



## Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

Guitar Pro 6 has 8 string notation/tablature. But I wouldn't recommend it if you're only looking to print out manuscript.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 6, 2011)

Free printable staff paper @ Blank Sheet Music .net


----------



## Zamm Bell (Jan 6, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Free printable staff paper @ Blank Sheet Music .net



Thanks for the link man, unfortunatly they only go up to 7 strings! Great website otherwise!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 6, 2011)

Zamm Bell said:


> Thanks for the link man, unfortunatly they only go up to 7 strings! Great website otherwise!



Are you sure? In the Advanced options I got it up to 12 "Tab Strings".


----------



## Zamm Bell (Jan 6, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Are you sure? In the Advanced options I got it up to 12 "Tab Strings".




Ah ha! Fantastic...i feel pretty dumb now, thanks for the help


----------



## Winspear (Jan 7, 2011)

Guitar Pro 6 or Sibelius. Sibelius can do as many strings as you want - so many options available. I'm saving up for it at the moment to write for 9 string.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jan 8, 2011)

I have guitar pro 6 and its awesome.


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Jan 9, 2011)

I realize this may be a noob question, but what is Guitar Pro 6? Is it anything like the Line 6 interface they have where you run it thru your computer??


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jan 9, 2011)

Kamikaze7 said:


> I realize this may be a noob question, but what is Guitar Pro 6? Is it anything like the Line 6 interface they have where you run it thru your computer??



Its software for tabbing guitar and composing music.


----------



## JamieB (Jan 9, 2011)

Personally i think guitar pro 6 is a fantastic program for tabbing. Its cheap but arobas music have put laods of work into it. only problem is that you have to move the bars around as in 8 string mode it try's to cram it all in, but is easy enough to work round.

Also another good thing about it is that you can push your playing by writing music thats in your head rather than on the guitar and learn to play it. 

WELL WORTH BUYING AND FOR £40 BARGAIN


----------



## gr8Har V (Jan 9, 2011)

yea get GP6 its epic and it has 8 string tabs.


----------



## Eric Christian (Jan 9, 2011)

This isn't what you are looking for but its cool anyway:

Seven String Virtual Guitar Is the only visual and audio tool to help you learn guitar scales and chords on the 7 string guitar fretboard! virtualguitar.net


----------



## KeyserSoze (Aug 18, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Free printable staff paper @ Blank Sheet Music .net



Beautiful! Thank you so much. Exactly what I needed.


----------



## baransfat8 (Jan 23, 2017)

Ay mane can you pull up an 8 string version of that sheet you made? I'd like to print it.


----------



## knispler (Jan 27, 2017)

Also worth trying is the free software "tuxguitar".


----------



## Mraz (Jan 27, 2017)

He asked this on reddit, he could just photoshop it


----------



## GRIZ (Feb 3, 2017)

Definitely get guitar pro 6. Best 50 bucks I ever spent.


----------

